# What's more important: Penis length or girth?



## Cetanu

foreplay + passion + rhythm > penis

having said that I've been told by every woman I've slept with that I have a good one


----------



## redmanXNTP

The Great One said:


> Seriously ladies, if penis size doesn't matter: *then how come whenever I go to the porn store, I always see the woman get the BIGGEST dildo that they have for personal pleasure.* Women, won't get the 6 inch one, oh no. They'll get the ungodly large one with the shoulder strap and the kick stand.


WTF? This is something you've witnessed a lot? Are you panhandling out front or something?

You're putting a lot of effort into your negativity in this thread. You got something you want to tell us about, Tiny?


----------



## Curiously

girth if i have to choose between length and girth only.


----------



## Tristan427

redmanXNTP said:


> WTF? This is something you've witnessed a lot? Are you panhandling out front or something?
> 
> You're putting a lot of effort into your negativity in this thread. You got something you want to tell us about, Tiny?


I was considering from his negativity that he possibly had some insecurities, but calling him that is kinda rude and could possibly lower his ( possibly ) already low self esteem. And I'm sure the people thanking the guys post aren't helping the guys self esteem either. :laughing:

However, I am curious as to how he could have witnessed these women buying these things.


----------



## The Great One

redmanXNTP said:


> WTF? This is something you've witnessed a lot? Are you panhandling out front or something?
> 
> You're putting a lot of effort into your negativity in this thread. You got something you want to tell us about, Tiny?


No, I put my measurements on the first page and they were correct. I have a VERY heavy enneagram 3 fixture, and have the constant need to feel better than everyone else. Penis size is something that I have no control over, and is not an area that I can be better than everyone else in, therefore it drives me nuts. I don't want to be average, I want to be huge but can't!


----------



## koalaroo

A guy telling you his "measurements" over the internet is usually like a kid talking about that fish that got away ... "It was this big!" "No THIS big!" "I SWEAR it was THIS BIG!"

Screenshot or it didn't happen! (Just kidding. Please no dick pictures. Thanks).

Anyways, my being a jerk out of the way ... girth is preferable to length. Actual skill in the bedroom is preferable to either girth or length. You may be a five-tool player, but if you don't know how to make it all work together, you ain't gonna make it in the bigs.


----------



## Berdudget

Om, yeah, I'm gonna go with girth. Too long and it hits me in places that HURT!


----------



## Berdudget

The Great One said:


> Seriously ladies, if penis size doesn't matter: then how come whenever I go to the porn store, I always see the woman get the BIGGEST dildo that they have for personal pleasure. Women, won't get the 6 inch one, oh no. They'll get the ungodly large one with the shoulder strap and the kick stand.


The only dildo I've ever bought was when I first got married. It was the smallest one they sold bc I was freaking petrified of my husband's real one. I was a virgin when I got married and had never even seen a penis. I was literally unable to have sex for the first month bc I was convinced it wouldn't fit! LOL LOL LOL. Anyway...


----------



## koalaroo

Tristan Rhodes said:


> However, I am curious as to how he could have witnessed these women buying these things.


Perhaps he handles the invoices for Rite Aide's adult section of their website.


----------



## dalsgaard

I don't think I'm wrong when I say: It varies.

I've only ever had a sexual relationship with two girls. But one of them was so tight, that I was simply unable to enter. I hurt her so much, that we never really succeeded in having sex. The other was not that big of a problem.

It's not only a question of how big you are down there, it matters just as much how big she is down there.


----------



## Pete The Lich

just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Tristan427

PeteTheZombie said:


> just gonna leave this here...


A lot of women have said that is inaccurate, just them putting " authentic " at the top gives you reason to think it's not.


----------



## Lev

So long as I orgasm. 

Might as well have both.


----------



## SugaSkull

If we are talking personal, I'd rather have girth than length, but that's because I seem really more super sensitive down there than most girls I know, and everytime I've done it with a guy that was fairly long, it was a bitch. Girth kinda hurts too, but I can take it better. And I think it feels better in general...but yeah, as long as a orgasm or enjoy it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## IndigoOceans

Both are mportant.. long and thin isn't good and short and wide isn't good either..proportion is important..and then of course he needs to correctly use it ; )


----------



## LotusBlossom

the most important factor of all is who the penis belongs to....

oh yeah, i'm not ass-kissy at all


----------



## Pete The Lich

Tristan Rhodes said:


> A lot of women have said that is inaccurate, just them putting " authentic " at the top gives you reason to think it's not.


yeah i know its ridiculous

a very good friend of mine said 7 by 5.5 was what she preferred


----------



## Tristan427

PeteTheZombie said:


> yeah i know its ridiculous
> 
> a very good friend of mine said 7 by 5.5 was what she preferred


That is still quite above average. Another survey found 85% of women were satisfied with their partners penis, and only 50% of men were satisfied with their own. If you think about it, penis size matters more to guys then girls.


----------



## Pete The Lich

Tristan Rhodes said:


> That is still quite above average. Another survey found 85% of women were satisfied with their partners penis, and only 50% of men were satisfied with their own. If you think about it, penis size matters more to guys then girls.


you dont think i know this? 
I have a theory that some women lie about it because they dont want to admit it hurting the guys feelings

yeah but in a sense its a more legit insecurity because it could directly affect her pleasure whereas typical women insecurities typically dont


----------



## Tristan427

PeteTheZombie said:


> you dont think i know this?
> I have a theory that some women lie about it because they dont want to admit it hurting the guys feelings
> 
> yeah but in a sense its a more legit insecurity because it could directly affect her pleasure whereas typical women insecurities typically dont


Not everyone knows about every survey, I can't read your mind either.


----------

